# Tar remover and Non acidic wheel cleaner



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a non acidic wheel cleaner and tar remover to remove tar spots from my alloy wheels I will be using them on my Evo IX alloy wheels and my 19" alloy wheels that I have on my audi the ones on the audi are exactly the same as these http://www.designerwheels.co.uk/product_images/Medium_776.jpg

To top it off can I use Meguiars All Purpose cleaner on the arches and bodywork? or should I just use Envy bubbly jubbly snow foam on the bodywork? Is it okay to dress the arches with Bone dry?

Many thanks!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Tar use tardis, if cant get that ag tar remover wheels the choice is endless from Espuma Revolution to bilberry. megs apc is fine to use on the archers or snow foam, once the archers are dry you can dress all you like


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Where can I buy the bone dry dressing for arches from and also is smart wheels any good for chrome and also is it acid free or should I go for autoglym custom wheel cleaner? I already have autoglym tar remover is it worth my buying tardis?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Stardrops APC, non acidic, 89p a bottle, gets the wheels clean.

Tar= Tardis.


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

I want to go for something like Autosmart or Autoglym tardis which is better?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

AS Tardis is what I use, it works, but haven't used the AG stuff, it seems to get mixed reviews. If you want a specific wheel cleaner and going to see an AS rep have a look at Smartwheels.


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> AS Tardis is what I use, it works, but haven't used the AG stuff, it seems to get mixed reviews. If you want a specific wheel cleaner and going to see an AS rep have a look at Smartwheels.


Just to confirm is Autosmart smartwheels safe to use on my alloy wheels don't want them to corrode and also I have heard AS tardis is more aggressive than Autoglym and can shift glue and grime easier?

G101 is also a Apc and I already have just purchased Megs APC which is better? And does the Megs APC have to be dilluted if so what is the best way to do it?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It's non acidic, loads of people swear by it. The other choice is Stardrops, it's all I use, never damaged anything or stripped the wax on my wheels. I don't like paying through the nose for something when there's a cheaper product which works.


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Okay lads just bought this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autosmart-Tar...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item230688079f

Going to test it out first and see how it works out if all is well then I will call my AS rep, anyway here is the idea:

Autosmart Smart Wheels - Clean the wheels with this but if tar spots are still present will go onto use G101 if the tar spots still remain then use Autosmart Tardis and also with Autosmart Tardis use this to remove the glue that is on my paintwork.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

G101's just an APC, exactly the same as Stardrops, it won't shift tar.


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> G101's just an APC, exactly the same as *Stardrops*, it won't shift tar.


who sells Stardrops mate? can it be used neat?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

kash said:


> who sells Stardrops mate? can it be used neat?


Asda, B&M, some pound shops. I suppose I'm using it virtually neat, as I refilled my pumpsprayer with a bottle when it was half full.

The reason I like it so much is that it foams up so well when agitated. When rinsing you can really see the crud that it's pulled off. Yes it has it's limits and on wheels that haven't been cleaned in a year you'll have to move onto a more aggressive cleaner. For regularly cleaned wheels it's perfect, and as it's so cheap, I can afford to really coat the wheels in it.


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

You can get it from Asda. I use it at 4:1 but i cant see why it cant be used neat.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Have just started to use this, very impressed so far:http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/gloss-it-signature-wheel-gel-wheels.html

For TAR, I use AS Tardis and for more stubborn grime I have occasionally Megs Wheel Brightener.


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Asda, B&M, some pound shops. I suppose I'm using it virtually neat, as I refilled my pumpsprayer with a bottle when it was half full.
> 
> The reason I like it so much is that it foams up so well when agitated. When rinsing you can really see the crud that it's pulled off. Yes it has it's limits and on wheels that haven't been cleaned in a year you'll have to move onto a more aggressive cleaner. For regularly cleaned wheels it's perfect, and as it's so cheap, I can afford to really coat the wheels in it.


http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda...ardrops_Concentrated_Cleaner_Original_1L.html

^^Is that the stuff chap?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ Yup :thumb:


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

I really want Tardis, but getting it to California comes up with a ridiculous shipping quote of $51 quid 

Anyone know of a US supplier?


----------



## stealthdave (May 1, 2010)

will the tardis remove brake dust too?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

stealthdave said:


> will the tardis remove brake dust too?


Tardis is a tar & glue remover, so no it wont remove brake dust. For brake dust use a wheel cleaner, something like AS Smart Wheels :wave:


----------



## stealthdave (May 1, 2010)

Cheers.

Tried chemical guys diablo gel at 3:1 but that didn't shift it.


----------

